# Rorem Seminar - TX - Jan. 2005



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club is pleased to present:

Dave Rorem's Handling Seminar

Hunt Test - Field Trial - Gun Dogs

If you're interested in improving your handling skills for hunt tests, field trials, or hunting you will want to be sure to attend this seminar!

Dave Rorem and his wife Paulette own and operate Rorem Retriever Kennels, which is a premier kennel for all types of training. They have trained and handled more than 70 Field Champions, 48 National Finalists and 5 National Champions.

They have coached many amateur handlers to be very successful in their sport. They pride themselves on coaching the dog and handler team to the best they can be!

Dave will work with Hunt Test and Field Trial setups and provide his insight into each one.

Date: Saturday and Sunday, January 29 - 30, 2005

Start time: 9 AM

Location: Triple Crown Dog Academy, Hutto, Texas (near Austin)
www.triplecrowndogs.com/info/map_hours.htm

Fees: $ 150 for the 2 day seminar (Add $ 100 for your spouse.)

Bring: Chair, notepad, pencils. This seminar will be held rain or shine. Donuts will be provided each morning.

ALL PROCEEDS FROM THIS SEMINAR WILL BE USED BY WATERLOO AMATEUR RETRIEVER CLUB FOR LAND ACQUISITION.

For more information email Martha Lancaster at [email protected] or call (512) 930-7050.

http://www.waterloo-retriever.org


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Martha, when is the registration cut off for Daves seminar


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I was at the seminar in Minnesota this past June and it was EXCELLENT!

This is not a seminar on how to train your dog. It's about how to get your dog and yourself ready and be successful at tests and trials. 

I've been to alot of seminars and I left this one with more information than I have from other seminars in a long time.

I highly recommend it!!!!!!

Remember *ALL* the moneys collected from this seminar are going back to the Waterloo Club for their new training grounds.

Let's all support Waterloo Retriever CLub and learn something in the process.

Angie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Angie-
Did participants bring dogs or did Mr. Rorem demo w/ his dogs? This sounds like exactly what I'm looking for & hey-free donuts! :wink: 
M


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Angie-
> Did participants bring dogs or did Mr. Rorem demo w/ his dogs? This sounds like exactly what I'm looking for & hey-free donuts! :wink:
> M


Oh Miriam!!!! I'd love it if you'd come. It's just the handlers and their dogs. 

The first day he gives his theories on handling and preparation. Then we all slogg through the tests and then are critiqued. He later will run a few of his dogs and explain how he read the test and why he did what he did when he did it.

There will be 2 sets of judges. One set of field trial judges for the trialers and a set of hunt test judges for us testers. They also critique your performance on how you ran their test.

The feedback is priceless.....

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If I come do I get a Birthday discount?? Or at least a party??

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

To bad its the weekend of the Triple DQ in New Orleans.

Free weekends are difficult to comeby in my life.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

FOM said:


> If I come do I get a Birthday discount?? Or at least a party??
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


I'm sure we could bend elbow or two for your Big Day!!! Hope you can make it down!!!!  

Angie


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

FOM said:


> If I come do I get a Birthday discount?? Or at least a party??
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


I bet us Texas boys could whip up a b-day bash or somethin. Nothin like a tailgate party


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> To bad its the weekend of the Triple DQ in New Orleans.
> 
> Free weekends are difficult to comeby in my life.


Your right Gerard, but trials, maybe not triple DQ's, are every weekend. Not too often someone is in your back yard that can really help you with your trial game plan and performance.

Just think'in,,,,,

Angie


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

By the way...if some of you do come from a distance, there is a really nice, dog friendly motel in Round Rock. The maids even place dog biscuits on the pillow for each night! It is about 10 miles from Triple Crown, is close to anything that you might need or want, and does give discounts for those participating in dog events.

Martha can get the motel info for you...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This should be a good time. Dave is a super guy.

Look for seminar registrations in the near future on EntryExpress!

Shayne


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This should be a good time. Dave is a super guy.
> 
> Look for seminar registrations in the near future on EntryExpress!
> 
> Shayne


And you may even learn something Shayne.......

Just think'n

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > This should be a good time. Dave is a super guy.
> ...


I didn't say i was going. Duh! Although i do think Dave's would be high on my list of seminars i'd like to attend.

Shayne


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > This should be a good time. Dave is a super guy.
> ...


Angie-

Sounds like you'll be a bit too busy to puppysit. I think I'll wait for Mr. Rorem to have a seminar a little closer to home! :wink: 
M


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> Angie-
> 
> Sounds like you'll be a bit too busy to puppysit. I think I'll wait for Mr. Rorem to have a seminar a little closer to home! :wink:
> M


Have puppy will travel. They go everywhere I go no matter what we're doing. Really Miriam it would be no bother.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

*a*

Is there a prefered age on the dogs? Does he want dogs from different stages?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: a*



gundogman said:


> Is there a prefered age on the dogs? Does he want dogs from different stages?


From what I understand it's all levels, because even gundogs can participate. 

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Rorem Seminar*

More info:

Before the seminar, Dave has judges prepare set-ups like Hunt Tests: SH and MH tests, and Field Trials: QAA and CH stake tests.

Our team of judges will be Rick Greer, Tim Buck, and Bruce Bachert.

From the pool of dog/handler teams attending the seminar, a few teams from each level will be selected by Dave (with the seminar committee) to run the set-ups.

Then, at the seminar, he has a group of 4 or 5 dog/handler teams run each set-up just like it was a test or trial. Dave evaluates and critiques the handler, what their dog was thinking & doing, and what he would have done differently.

Each judge also tells the gallery what they are looking for and why.

Dave also demonstrates with dogs off his truck how to handle dogs on different tests, the use of holding blinds, the line and mat, and how to read a dog. The seminar uses both dead ducks and pheasants, and live flyers.

Our HQ hotel is the Baymont Inn, Round Rock, TX. They will give a rate of $59/night if you mention Triple Crown Dog Academy.

Baymont Inn & Suites
150 Parker Drive
Austin, TX 78728 (Austin address, but actually in Round Rock, TX)
Mention Triple Crown to receive the $59 a night rate.
Phone: 512-246-2800 
www.baymontinns.com


Who from RTF is coming? Do we want to have an RTF get-together?

Post up!

Martha Lancaster


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Martha-
I'm VERY interested, but what do you think the odds are that he'd choose an 11 year old (very spry!!) dog to run set-ups? I would hate to fly her if she wouldn't run-would make more sense to come without her.

Thanks-
M


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Rorem Seminar*

Hi, Miriam,

I would hate for you to fly Kate all the way to Texas and then not get to run her. Better fly in solo. 

Any RTF'ers coming to the seminar who will let Miriam run your dog? Is Angie bringing Jimi?

Martha


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Registration deadline*

Please see www.waterloo-retriever.org and click on "Dave Rorem" on the homepage for a registration form.

If you could mail it by January 15, it would really help me out.

I would like to have everything set up the week before the seminar.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Rorem Seminar*



Martha L said:


> Hi, Miriam,
> 
> I would hate for you to fly Kate all the way to Texas and then not get to run her. Better fly in solo.
> 
> ...


Miriam,

You can run one of my dogs!!!!! I have enough for everybody to run....  

Jimi will already be on Daves truck. I'll either run him or a client dog for the hunt test portion. I ran in the field trial portion last summer, (I was a little out of my element, boy those were some wopper tests). But would love Daves input on the hunt test portion since it's how I make my living. Anything to be a better handler.

Thanks for the added information and clarification Martha.

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Update*

Just found out that George Strait is playing "in the round" at the UT Erwin Center in Austin on Friday, January 28, 2005. Tickets go on sale this weekend, (Dec. 11) :

http://www.uterwincenter.com/press/2004/1201strait.html

Come to Austin on Friday, see George, then spend the rest of the weekend at the Dave Rorem seminar! 

Sound good? Let's do it!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Where is Hutto TX in relation to San Antonio?

Vikki


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

About 100 mile north. Hutto is north east of Austin. On HWY 79 out of Round Rock.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Are there openings still available?

How large of a group do you expect?

Serioudly considering making the trip if space is available, would love to bring the dawg but I doubt that will happen. Any help would be greatly appriciated

Bob


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bob,

I'm sure space is available. Even if everyone brought a dog Dave would make sure you got to run at least one set-up, probably more. 

They're not limiting the partcipants or auditors.

It's well worth the trip. I flew up to Minnesota for last summers clinic and I'm participating in the one down here.

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Space available - y'all come!*

Yes, we have space available! 

We are hoping for a group of at least 25-30 folks, but the more the merrier. I have had some folks tell me they are coming, but have not sent in their $$ yet. (Hint! Hint!)

You do NOT have to bring a dog if it is not convenient for you. I think some folks are going to fly in without their dogs. One my friends from San Antonio flew in without her dog for the Minnesota Rorem seminar last summer, and said she learned a LOT!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Angie and Martha,count me in I'm trying to get my brother to join me and so far it looks like he can make it. We have a couple of HIGH ROLLERING littermates out of FC Whitie / Revielles Black Knight-Cadet. My guy Outlaw Jesse James placed in 4 of six(everything but the Blue) derbies this fall and Jeff's Lord Stanleys Puck was winning Tidewaters fall derby right up to the last bird before faultering. Not bad since this was the first derby Jeff had ever been to let alone run. I have the advantage of a great training group and a rotating work schedule that lets me train 4 - 5 days a week. So we're looking for all the help we can get to be as worthy of our dogs abilities as possible.

Martha as soon as I can confirm air fare I will get the check in the mail.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Glad to see some "out -of -staters" joining in the Rorem Seminar.
It gets dark too early for a tail gate but we'll have designated local restaraunts Friday and Saturday so we can all have dinner together.
Plan on Mexican food and Margaritas one night.

Sue Eley WARC Member


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

If someone is really interested in coming to the seminar, but lodging is a problem, PM me. We may be able to help - we're only 5 minutes from Triple Crown.

Cindy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's coming up fast!

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Countdown to seminar!*

We are on the final countdown to the seminar! 

We have over 30 people registered, both Hunt Testers and Field Trialers, and I'm expecting registrations from a few more. 

If you have not sent in your registration yet, and want to attend, please email me, so that we can plan for you.

Thanks,


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Well tomorrow is the day. Hope to see lots of you there.

Terry


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

I just wanted to thank everyone who made this seminar possible. Thank you Dave & crew, Waterloo ARC, and Triple Crown. It was excellent. A little wet and cold, but money well spent never the less.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

What an excellent event  . Thanks Martha and all your crew at Waterloo and Triple Crown. Thanks to Dave for sharing his knowledge with all of us.
:lol:


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Ditto... it was an eye-opening experience with a lot of good information! I enjoyed it! Thanks to everyone involved in setting it up and making it all possible!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I went the first time to Virgina and it was a eye openner. This time it reaffirmed what I'm now doing with my program plus I'm adding a few more things I didn't absorb last time!

It was Awesome!

It was so Kewl to meet all you RTF'rs. We acted like it was a family reunion. Kudo's to Martha L for making all of us wear "red" dots on our name tags so we all knew who we we're.

And where was that wiley John Fallon?????? This would have been a cerebral smorgasboard for him..........

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

My buddy Bob went and took twenty pages of notes 8) 
john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> My buddy Bob went and took twenty pages of notes 8)
> john


That's hardly enough for you "dear John"!!!!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

That was 50 feet to sloww Angie :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> That was 50 feet to sloww Angie :lol:


Ya Think????? :lol: 

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

At least it wasn't 17 whistles in 15 feet!  (Inside joke from the seminar!)

Thanks to Angie Becker and Sue Eley for suggesting that WARC invite Dave Rorem to Central Texas! 

We had a good turn-out for the seminar, even though the weather wasn't good "people weather". The dogs loved the cool, misty environment!

It was fun to put faces with RTF names! One of them is Bob Agnor, who came from Delaware, and had good things to say about John Fallon. Apparently, IN PERSON, John is a great guy and has been a very helpful training partner! So, y'all, John's not always just "stirring the pot"!

We had a nice mix of Field Trialers and Hunt Testers. I think both groups came away with a new-found respect for the other's game. We HTers enjoyed watching Dave run a "high-octane" FC dog on a MH test. We also found a lot of common ground, including that all our dogs need a high level of obedience at the line or mat to be successful.

Dave's commentary as handlers ran their dogs helped the gallery understand the factors and pitfalls facing the running dog. 

Thanks to all who attended!


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Martha,
You and Sue did a great job keeping everything organized and moving. Hats off to ya.

I also had fun seeing friends and making new ones. RTF was well represented at the seminar and it was fun putting names to faces.

Terry


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Made it home safe and sound. first thing I had to do was check the ol RTF.
What a great seminar. Thanks Dave and Paulette. Martha and Sue thank you for the hospitality. It was cool to meet the many RTF ers in attendance.

John,sorry but I had to brush up on that computer image just a tad. Hope you don't mind  

Still kinda thinkin about that goin away HUG from Angie :lol: 

Had a great time and learned a bunch. Kudos to all involved

Bob


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Would anyone be willing to share their notes from this seminar?

I would be willing to pay for shipping and copy and return originals. Or, I could pay for your time/copying expense/shipping to obtain copies from you.

If anyone went to the handling seminar last summer in MN - I would throw out the same request/offer.


----------

